# 3D background



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am considering making a 3d background. I would rather not use styrofoam and concrete. Does anyone have any links or information on other options?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I've heard of people using a mixture of perlite and concrete and building up structures a bit at a time (letting a pile of the mixture dry, then mix up some more and pile on top, etc)... I don't know if the "aragocrete cave" article is on this site, but if you search for aragocrete on google you'll probably get a few hits... that's more for making rocks, but no reason you couldn't do a background that way. If you check the library (in the links above, just below the advertisment, second link from the left) you'll find several articles about "Alternative aquascaping" or somesuch... Some folks have used slate, paving stones, lava rocks... someone did a background from gutters and lava rocks, it added a zillion caves to the back of his tank.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Why would you rather not use styrofoam?

Another option would be a polyurethene base. The stuff used to isolate roof and things. Make a wooden frame the size of the inner backside of the tank, put that on a plastic sheet and spray the foam in the frame and let it expand.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

In stead of concrete on styrofoam background you can use thixotropic epoxy paint to give a strong surface witch can be painted in every color you like (pigment goes into epoxy), is aquarium save after 2 weeks curing. can be brushed and don't dissolve chemicals to the water or mess up parameters. Works fine for me for over 2 years. I'm sure Kent does have a suitable epoxy.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

My project still uses styro but I used Sikatop instead of concrete. Doesn't require the curing that cement does and allows you to maintain most of the detail that you make in the styro.

Here is a link to my recent project:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=194296


----------



## sedaraal (Oct 12, 2004)

I have had a lot of luck using the sika concrete mixture as the cast to a latex based mold. i got the idea from(full credit should go to the person who wrote that great article):

http://jyrkiboy.aqua-web.org/stones1.html

www.tapplastics.com has great information and instructional videos on molding/casting. i have made two rocks: one small test rock. and a large boulder. the boulder cast is sort of a partial flat cast so that it can be placed vertically against the background and look like its part of the wall with a few other pieces they are very light and look VERY real. could probably be siliconed directly to the back or just piled up strategically. can't figure out how to post a picture, but will do if i can.






1. pick rock (fairly important because you don't something with a lot of "overhangs" that will make the molding and casting difficult)

2. paint with layers of latex mold (it helps to reinforce the last few layers with gauze)

3. support the mold while still on the rock with plaster or something like that

4. remove plaster and peel mold from stone

5. paint or pour the inside of the mold with layers (3-4) of concrete or sika and peel mold from the new fake rock.

to me this is a great option because i don't have the patience or artistic ability to carve realistic rocks and I didn't want my background to look like tiles. you could probably do the same to a pile of rocks/driftwood and get it to exactly fit the background of your tank by either cutting it to shape (the sika stuff seems more brittle than concrete) or by limiting how much of the mold you cast with molding clay or something like that

quick note the article above finishes by sealing the inside of the casted rock with resin for stability and stiffness. for larger pieces this is probably a good idea, but i haven't done it and its worked out fine.

gosh that was kind of a rant, but hope it gives some ideas
best of luck


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

Ima have to post on here so I can reference this topic. :thumb: Good deal guys...thanks for this post saves me a bit of time an effort, and gives me ideas!


----------

